# Motorcycle License Requirement



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> "City" Will you need to go any long distance sometimes?
> Otherwice perhaps an ELECTRIC vehicle?
> They* don't need* neither
> drivers licence
> ...





Lunkan said:


> "City" Will you need to go any long distance sometimes?
> Otherwice perhaps an ELECTRIC vehicle?
> They* don't need* neither
> drivers licence
> ...


My wife would like to have one of these and I agree they are cheap and I just can't buy junk anymore, it has to be of some level of quality and I looked at these units up close and they are just built like toys, I see several with electrical problems also and people who end up pushing them or using the pedals . 

I would rather have my wife use a three wheeled bike for short runs they cost around 8,500 pesos and way less maintenance costs. We need this Rickshaw or Tuk Tuk for much longer runs outside our Municipality because we don't even have a major chained restaurant here other than something like a Chooks to Go rotisserie chicken take out the bank the major grocery stores are 17 -25 kilometres or around 10 -15 miles.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying whats called a Tuk Tuk or Richshaw 3 wheel unit, and so I'm wondering if anyone else has one or know how hard it will be to get a motorcycle license, I do have a Philippine Motor Vehicle License. 

This is what I'm interested in, it's not really a motorcycle but it does have handle bars up front the engine is in the back area and much larger than a most motorcycle engines the unit I'm interested in has an engine size of 433cc Diesel, here's a photo.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> junk... toys


 I guess you are right about the cheapest, but how about them costing from aroun 70 000p and up?


M.C.A. said:


> 17 -25 kilometres


 Some of the electric claim they manage 50km at one load.


M.C.A. said:


> how hard it will be to get a motorcycle license, I do have a Philippine Motor Vehicle License.


 Why would you need a new motorcycle licence, when you have one allready??

Aren't you to big to have ok leg space in such vehicle you think of buying? In one of them I did show earlier the passager can stretch the legs beside "under" where the driver sit, no plate stoping the legs from stretching forward. 


How come you prefer a Piaggio Ape before a Suzuki Minivan?? Because of car drivers licence? A Filipina got a LEGAL car drivers licence WITHOUT ever have driven a car haha They did just some simple stuff. But that was long time ago so perhaps harder now and perhaps local differences. 
New they cost similar and parts and repair knowledge are much more available for a Suzuki Minivan. I mean one of these types


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I guess you are right about the cheapest, but how about them costing from aroun 70 000p and up?
> Some of the electric claim they manage 50km at one load.
> Why would you need a new motorcycle licence, when you have one allready??
> 
> ...


I have a vehicle motor license but do not have a motorcycle license. For sure things have changed at the LTO when it comes to licensing so I'll make a stop at the LTO on my next run to the city.

Good point I'll check into the mini Suzuki vehicles or multi-cabs but I don't fit well in those, several years ago I performed a test drive on a truck and it was tough for me to fit plus units like this are sold very used poorly refurbished with high mileage the new vehicles would be expensive or around 600,000 pesos on up and very under powered.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I have a vehicle motor license but do not have a motorcycle license. For sure things have changed at the LTO when it comes to licensing so I'll make a stop at the LTO on my next run to the city.


 I don't know if it's true, but a Filipino told me he is geting a "Student" drivers licence for motorbikes after a course a few days. (He is doing it now in between Christmas and New Years Eve). He say around a month later he will get a permanent drivers licence.



M.C.A. said:


> Good point I'll check into the mini Suzuki vehicles or multi-cabs but I don't fit well in those, several years ago I performed a test drive on a truck and it was tough for me to fit plus units like this are sold very used poorly refurbished with high mileage the new vehicles would be expensive or around 600,000 pesos on up and very under powered.


 I guess you ment a zero less for used. A new cost around 250 000 pesos. You are correct concerning most such used. But concerning the type I did show, I have seen some with low milage for sale, used as *second *family car. And for just a bit more money than you thought buying a Piagio for, you can get a new 
Yes, low power but biger engines than the Piagio you think of buying  Such Suzukis have 660cc mostly, but there are 1000cc engines too and if you buy new then you can *chose *alternatives as engine size, automatic and 4WD. (E g in Cebu city and Davao they assemble such.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Yes, low power but biger engines than the Piagio you think of buying  Such Suzukis have 660cc mostly, but there are 1000cc engines too and if you buy new then you can *chose *alternatives as engine size, automatic and 4WD. (E g in Cebu city and Davao they assemble such.)


That's the problem I don't live even closely remote to those area's you listed, I live about 84 kilometres or 52 miles south of Manila on Luzon, plus I don't see to many of these units around and like I mentioned they are very used so I wonder if these are also targeted as unwanted vehicles similar to Jeepneys they want to ban Jeepneys and Owner Jeepneys.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> That's the problem I don't live even closely remote to those area's you listed, I live about 84 kilometres or 52 miles south of Manila on Luzon, plus I don't see to many of these units around and like I mentioned they are very used so I wonder if these are also targeted as unwanted vehicles similar to Jeepneys they want to ban Jeepneys and Owner Jeepneys.


I thought I read sometime ago they were trying to stop the multicabs. They are largely assembled around Cebu so you don't often see them outside the Visayas where they are back yard assembled from salvaged Japanese parts that come over in containers. The level of competence of assembly can vary greatly and some of the right to left hand drive conversations can be frightening.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I thought I read sometime ago they were trying to stop the multicabs. They are largely assembled around Cebu so you don't often see them outside the Visayas where they are back yard assembled from salvaged Japanese parts that come over in containers. The level of competence of assembly can vary greatly and some of the right to left hand drive conversations can be frightening.


That's what I'm finding out also, these home made or refurbished units might be phased out along with Jeepneys and the 3 wheel units could be banned in certain area's it's up to the LGU's... my gosh. One step forward, two steps back, I can't win for lose.

I guess I'll be searching for a quality 10 speed bike.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I guess I'll be searching for a quality 10 speed bike.


They are available, the local cycling club members have some very nice bikes. Just keep away from the cheap Chinese knock-offs.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> I thought I read sometime ago they were trying to stop the multicabs.


 I guess it would be big protests if try to stop them, losing many votes  because they are very common specialy among them who can afford such but can't afford a "normal" car. Some Filipinos call them "Half car"  

They tried to stop tricycles at highways too. Communication would break in provinces if they would do that.. I haven't heared anything more since then, so I guess they failed to do that  

Concerning 3 wheelers with ONE in front, there are safety reason to stop such because they can tip over easy when turning in rather low speed too. Many years ago there where such in Europe but I haven't seen any in many years so I suppouse they are forbidden here. (But there are some 3 wheelers with TWO in front and one in back, because they don't tip over so easy.)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

The Ugliest Cars of the 1970s


The 1970s was not exactly a great decade for car design, but some 1970s cars were worse than others. Here are some of the ugliest cars of the 1970s.




www.motortrend.com


----------

